
Elevated Bus Rides Over Traffic to Avoid Congestion - powvans
http://laughingsquid.com/chinese-engineers-debut-an-elevated-model-bus-that-rides-over-other-vehicles-to-avoid-traffic/
======
neurobuddha
Who says China doesn't innovate?

